# My first vacation on my own



## Marie5656 (Dec 13, 2017)

*In 1998, after many years of working with people with disabilities I felt I needed a break.  I loved my work, but in that line, you are always on.  You are always responsible for the needs, safety and day to day lives of those who need assistance with their lives.  Rewarding work, indeed, but that year, after about 15 years on the job, I felt I needed some me time, to refresh and be responsible only to me.  Selfish? Maybe.  But for those who have been a caregiver in any capacity, it is needed.
So, I checked my financial situation and felt I could afford time away.  So, in October of 1998 I was off on a dream vacation to Walt Disney World in Orlando.  For 10 days.   
I stayed in a moderately priced resort in the park, got a length of stay pass so I could park hop and went to town.   It was great.  I had been to WDW before, but never for this length of time.  I saw all the sites, ate at nice places and enjoyed the time to myself.
One thing I found that was different from traveling with a group of friends, I took the time to interact with my fellow travelers.  Probably would not have done that if I were with others.  At the Magic Kingdon, I stood with a group of 3 adults, about my age.  We started to chat.  They were from Georgia.  That particular year was Disney's 25th anniversary year, and the Main Street parade was interactive..people from the crowd were brought into the parade at certain points.  Cast members had gone ahead of the parade and given people stickers, and these people were the ones to be brought into the parade.  I got a sticker, and one of the party I was visiting with got one too.  The persons husband told me he had forgotten his camera, and could b=he borrow mine to take a picture.  He gave me his address to send him the pictures.  He took one of me in the parade too. It was fun.
Later, at EPCOT's Illuninations show, I met a couple from New Orleans who were on their honeymoon.  We talked about Marde Gras, and they told me about the places that locals would go to celebrate that tourists did not know about.  
I met a lot of new people on this trip, and would gladly do it again.
*


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2017)

Good for you Marie!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 13, 2017)

*​For anyone considering the trip, I would suggest the guide book WDW for Adults.  Gives many great ideas.*


----------



## terry123 (Dec 13, 2017)

Sounds like a great time.  I was in therapy for years recovering from a massive stroke and I commend you for your work.  It was a very challenging time for me and still is today.  Now I do not need a caregiver and have lived by myself for 20 years and feel grateful for people like you!  Your patients were blessed to have you.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 13, 2017)

terry123 said:


> Sounds like a great time.  I was in therapy for years recovering from a massive stroke and I commend you for your work.  It was a very challenging time for me and still is today.  Now I do not need a caregiver and have lived by myself for 20 years and feel grateful for people like you!  Your patients were blessed to have you.



Thanks, Terry.  I loved my work, most of the time, and I think that is important.  I have worked, over the years with people who mainly were in the job for the paycheck, and the fact there was not need for much advanced education.  They are the ones who do not last long.  The jobs can be mentally, physically AND emotionally challenging.  I mainly worked with people with various developmental disabilities.  But I took to the work early on, and knew it was what I wanted to be doing


----------



## maggiemae (Dec 13, 2017)

Marie, sounds like it was the perfect "get away" for you!  Don't you find it amazing how strangers easily interact with each other when they are in a "fun" environment?  I think it's time you planned another get away!  Does the soul good!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2017)

Marie, I admire you for the work you did, I'm sure you gave a lot to those who needed your help.  I can't say I've ever taken a vacation alone, but it sounds like yours was perfect, a good time.


----------

